# Tolex. Is this normal?



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all, i noticed this the other day and wondered if i should leave it alone or glue it back down or trim it away. thanks.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Up to you. It just means the glue didn't bond properly in those areas. You might find the loose flaps could rattle with certain frequencies, so it might be better to either cut it off or glue it back down.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Shouldn't take too much time/effort to clean it up.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Why would you not glue it??


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for all your helpful comments girls.
I'll think i'll glue it back down. Seems to be the consensus here.
Thank god theres Google and i dont have to rely on a GuitarsCanada forum to get a answer to my question.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thanks for all your helpful comments girls.
> I'll think i'll glue it back down. Seems to be the consensus here.
> Thank god theres Google and i dont have to rely on a GuitarsCanada forum to get a answer to my question.


Use contact cement I think. There's 3M 77 spray glue as well.

You may be rockin' so hard the tolex can't take it..


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I see often on amps I fixed. Carpenter yellow glue ( or white ) will do a good job.
I use paint tape or staples to hold in place until it dry.

Water contact ciment is good too.

I leave staples on hidden places like on your amp


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> 3M 77 spray glue


I use that for tolex/fabric as well.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

laristotle said:


> I use that for tolex/fabric as well.



It is a good product, just too much expensive, more than carpenter glue

And in this case, a spray will be much more difficult to use.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Thank god theres Google and i dont have to rely on a GuitarsCanada forum to get a answer to my question.


Huh?

As a few others mentioned, I usually use contact cement for smaller tolex repairs like this.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I emailed Marshall and their suggestion was to reheat the tolex and it should lay back down and stick.


----------

